# HELP! I hit a curb doing 30mph in the rain



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

As the subject says, i hit the curb of an onramp doing 30mph in the rain. It was dark and rainy and i had to be home before 11:00 so i was doing 30mph in a posted 15mph. I hit the curb on the right side with both front wheels completely turned to the right. When i got on the highway i had to turn my wheel slightly right to keep going straight. Imagine the wheel being at the 2 oclock position to keep it going straight. 
What is broken or bent? Is this repair going to cost more than my little b13 is worth? 
Also i have noticed the front suspension nto taking any bumps. It feels almost as if i have no shocks when i go over bumps and small irregularities in the road. Could this just be due to my camber? Please help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Sounds like bent front control arm and collapsed or bound strut. Won't be cheap to fix if you farm it out.


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

Something similar happened to my old Subaru. I was hitting snowbanks in a parking lot and ran through one with a curb buried under it by mistake. I hit the curb at about 20mph and launched the car over it, then slammed the front end into the ground.

I ended up bending a control arm. Cost me $20 to fix using junkyard parts.


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

What does the control arm look like? What tools will i need to pull it from the Junkyard? Any info on how to replace it will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

a guy here in town did that same thing to his neon. said it cost him $800 to get it fixed.


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

Tonight i noticed the back right wheel is slightly bent \ like that. What could be bent back there?


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

Don't scare the poor boy by giving him a price on a completly different car there not really similar in any way.

Strut won't cost you that much you can get KYB's all the way around for about 400bucks but if your on a budget get monroe's at autozone.
Control arm don't really know about used 50 bucks?
Alignment 60.00

Take it to an alignment shop and see what they can do first they might have a simple fix.

All the info I got bud. goodluck


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

I also hit a curb sideways in my B13, but only struck the rear wheel. It was bent in at the bottom and bent toward the rear. I replaced the two lateral arms and the trailing arm... basically the 3 arms that hold the hub in place. Cost me $50. I took it to an alignment shop afterward and they couldn't tell that it was ever damaged.


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

Thanks you to all who replied! I will be visiting the pic-n-pull tommorow!


----------

